# το αγκάθι, η άκανθα, ο άκανθος, η άκανθος



## nickel (Feb 3, 2010)

Η αρχαιοελληνική *άκανθα* (σήμερα το *αγκάθι*, με εξαίρεση την ιατρική, ιδίως, ορολογία) και το λατινογενές *spine* έχουν αρκετές αντιστοιχίες. 

Η *άκανθα* ξεκίνησε ως βοτανικός όρος που δήλωνε διάφορα είδη αγκαθωτών φυτών (π.χ. το _γαϊδουράγκαθο, thistle_). Στα αγγλικά η πρώτη σημασία του *spine* (από λατ. _spina_) ήταν αγκάθι (με διαφορές από το _prickle_ και από το _thorn_). Αργότερα η άκανθα χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να δηλώνει τα αγκάθια των ψαριών και τον σκελετό τους (το ψαροκόκαλο), αλλά και τα αγκάθια (spines, quills) του ακανθόχοιρου, κοινώς σκαντζόχοιρου. Έφτασε τελικά να σημαίνει και τη σπονδυλική στήλη. Ας σημειώσουμε ότι ο όρος *σπονδυλική στήλη* αντιστοιχεί στο *vertebral column*, κοινώς _spine_ ή _backbone_ (_ραχοκοκαλιά_).

Υπάρχουν και άλλες προεξοχές (ακανθώδεις αποφύσεις) στα οστά που ονομάζονται *άκανθες* (*spines*), π.χ.:
*iliac spine = λαγόνια άκανθα
ischial spine = ισχιακή άκανθα
nasal spine = ρινική άκανθα
spine of the scapula, scapular spine = ωμοπλατιαία άκανθα
spine of the sphenoid bone (spina angularis) = γωνιώδης άκανθα (του σφηνοειδούς)*
Εδώ θα προσθέσουμε και την άκανθα της φτέρνας:
*calcaneal spur, heel spur = πτερνική άκανθα*
(Προσοχή: δεν [θα έπρεπε να] υπάρχει αρσενικό «ο άκανθας»!)

Από τη ραχοκοκαλιά του σώματος, το αγγλικό *spine* έφτασε να σημαίνει και τη *ράχη του βιβλίου*.

Μπέρδεμα στο γένος υπάρχει και με τον ή την *άκανθο*.
Βλέπω ότι το φυτό ήταν άλλοτε και *ο* άκανθος και *η* άκανθος. Στο ΛΝΕΓ πάντως:

*άκανθος (η)* [μτγν.] {ακάνθ-ου | -ων, -ους} ΑΡΧΑΙΟΛ. η γλυπτή διακόσμηση τού κορινθιακού κιονόκρανου, που μιμείται το φύλλωμα τού ομώνυμου φυτού ΣΥΝ. άκανθα.
*άκανθος (ο)* {ακάνθ-ου | -ων, -ους} ποώδες φυτό με πλατιά, συνήθ. αγκαθωτά φύλλα και άνθη σε στάχυς, που καλλιεργείται ως διακοσμητικό για το φύλλωμα του. [ΕΤYΜ. < μτγν. άκανθος (ο) < αρχ. άκανθα (βλ.λ.)].

ενώ στο ΛΚΝ:
*άκανθος η* : (αρχιτ.) γλυπτή διακόσμηση του κορινθιακού κιονοκράνου• άκανθα: _O κάλαθος του κιονοκράνου κοσμείται με φύλλα ακάνθου._ [λόγ. < ελνστ. ἄκανθος ἡ, αρχ. ἄκανθος ὁ ‘αγκαθωτό φυτό που το μιμούνταν στο κιονόκρανο’]

*Acanthus* στα αγγλικά, και η διακόσμηση (βάζω και μια ταπετσαρία με φύλλα ακάνθου) και το φυτό, που μάλιστα παντρεύει ελληνικά και λατινικά στο είδος _Acanthus spinosus_.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spine
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Άκανθος







_*William Morris wallpaper featuring acanthus leaves*_​


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Μια και είμαστε στο Α, μπορούμε να δούμε και τα λήμματα από το λεξικό του Γεωργακά:

*αγκάθι* εδώ.


*άκανθα* [ákanθa] *η*, gen άκανθας (L)
* ① _bot_ thorn (syn αγκάθι):
- μπορεί να φαίνωνται ... σα σκληρές, αειθαλείς άκανθες, που τυχαία εκεί φύτρωσαν σαν τα άλλα ανθίσματα της γης (Tsatsos) | poem σύμβολα ζωής υπερτέρας, / ρόδα αναλλοίωτα, μετουσιωμένα, | λευκές άκανθες ολόγυρα σ' ένα | Aμάλθειο κέρας (Karyotakis) | poem ενώ γύρα το σούρουπο ... / ... επερίσφεγγε ολοένα | τα γεράνια, τα θάμνα, τις άκανθες (Skipis) 
* ② the spine of fishes and snakes 
* ③ anat spina, spine, sharp process of bone: ισχιακές άκανθες 
* ① archit acanthus, i.e. the acanthus-leaf ornament of the column capital: κορινθιακό κιονόκρανο με ~ στη βάση | ~ πλαισιώνεται από κάθε πλευρά με μισό ανθέμιο (Karouzou) | ένα πολύφυλλο ανθέμιο ... φυτρώνει από άκανθες στηριγμένες σε έλικες (id.) | η ~ και ο κισσός της Kόρινθος μπλέκουνται με τους βυζαντινούς σταυρούς (KPolitis) 
[fr MG ← K, AG ἄκανθα]​
*άκανθος* [ákanθos] *η*, anc Gr archit
- acanthus-leaf decoration of Corinthian column capital, acanthus:
- φύλλα ακάνθου acanthus leaves | 
- τα μαρμάρινα φύλλα της ακάνθου | 
- έλικες ακάνθου acanthus scrolls (tendrils) | 
- ο κάλαθος του κιονοκράνου εξακολουθεί να κοσμήται με φύλλα ακάνθου (Michellis) 
[fr AG ἄκανθος]​


----------

